# Drywall hung from the bottom up



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben,
The ceilings are normally hung first. Then the top row as you call it, is pushed right up against the ceiling drywall, providing a snug fit. Ceiling heights are usually framed 1" higher than the finished height call for. This allows either a 1/2" or 5/8" for the ceiling drywall with the balance left over where the bottom row meets the floor. This allows enough wiggle room to get the drywall panels in without running into a tight spot where maybe there is a hump in the floor, etc. The base molding covers the small gap at the floor joint.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Mike,

I'll try to guess at where the light bar/walls sconces will go. I'm not big on pop-in boxes for heavy fixtures. I'm probably going to rip out the drywall on the ceiling at a later date, but I need to get in at least the bottom wall panel right now, so I can get the lavatory back in. I added at least 1-3/4" to the floor height when I put in marble tile, so I'll have to rip down one of the panels. Should I rip down the top edge of the top panel and put it in later?


----------



## benjamincall (Apr 25, 2008)

Could I rip out the drywall on the back side when I'm ready to install the electrical boxes and use angle brackets to install plywood to secure pop-in boxes?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ben,
You could either rip the bottom of the bottom sheet like you mentioned, or rip the top of the upper sheet when you get ready to put it back in. If you don't want to use the cut in boxes, screw a 2 x 4 in between the studs and use a metal pan for your box. I would figure out where my lights are going and do it all from the front side. Don't cut out the back and try to finagle something in there.
Mike Hawkins


----------

